# my first snowblower....



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Well after years of wanting a snowblower, I finally got myself one. Got it used off of kijiji, it's in ok shape except for the tracks, starter, and carb need to be rebuilt. I tracked down a carburetor rebuild kit from a local dealer. It would start when I first bought it but it was to good a deal to pass up.I also found out what was wrong with the starter. One of the mounts was broken, so I carefully drilled and tapped another bolt hole. Turns over good now. 
So with some work I got it running good, but it still isn't running smoothly. And today I noticed it's leaking fuel out of the intake valve? And I'm not sure what's going there...the rebuild kit came with a new seat that I did replace. But I'm wondering if it defective or am I missing something?


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh sorry I forgot to say it's a Tecumseh engine. Not sure of the horsepower though.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

:welcome:
What kind of blower? Sounds like you mean the fuel inlet on the carb is leaking and not the engine intake valve. If the seat is new and seated correctly(smooth side toward needle, ridges toward fuel inlet), first troubleshoot to check is make sure the needle was put in correctly. Float installed correctly and not full of fuel (metal) or so old it's saturated (plastic or cork)? Bowl lined up and new gasket?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, inquiring minds(and knowledge) want to know what this machine is, that we can offer suggestions to improve upon your current situation. We are here to help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WE also love when pics get posted. but anyhoo *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Well that's another problem I'm having, is identifying the make of this unit. There's no ID tag anywhere on this machine, just the numbers stamped into the engine block giving the engine model number. All I know is it's a 26" 2 stage tracked snowblower, with a Tecumseh engine. 
As for the float it's the plastic kind and it's good. I checked for holes and cracks..nothing. also the needle pin,spring, and seat are new....but I had a little trouble putting in the new seat. It turned side ways as I pushed it down. Wonder if I could have nicked it as I turned it the right way? Also is that needle adjustable? Because I blow into the line with the carb upside down and it seems there's a tiny bit of air going though....and when I said the intake was leaking I just meant that's where the fuel is coming out of. And it gets worse when I push on the primer buld? The bowl o-ring is new also, and I'm sure it's installed properly.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Not to cause insult, just asking, but did you remove the old seat? If you did AND the new seat got placed flat and correctly with the needle and float tipped upside down, you should not be able to blow in the inlet ( with mouth type pressure, not compressor type). Some of the plastic floats still have a metal tab to adjust the needle position, some do not. Inverted with the float and needle all correct, the float should be level with the carb body.
Just for an idea here's a carb detail take down. May not be anything like what you have, but should be similar.
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like you're in Canada, eh? Tracked machine with a Tec engine, just guessing Craftsman/Murray/Noma. Look anything like this:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Yup in Canada, Winnipeg accully. Yes I took the old seat out, I'm very knowledgeable with machines. I'm an industrial mechanic at a fiberglass and plastics plant. Just new to snowblowers, and this thing has me frustrated. I still have a ski doo to get running before winter....anyways yes that drawing in the inlet with the seat is exactly what I got...I'll try and get a picture up later of the machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You should have no trouble getting it figured out.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

So here it is...can anyone tell me what kind of machine I have here?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Guessing 80's Mastercraft


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The rough running aspect has left me with more questions. When you rebuilt it, did you completely clean the carb body?

There are low idle jets in front of the choke plate, that are extremely small, and has led many of us to beat our heads against the wall. 

Some have used a chemical solvent preparation to clean out the passages, while other use a simple ultrasonic jewelry cleaner, with dishwashing liquid and water. It's really a matter of how much you want to invest in equipment.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Well today I went and got another fuel inlet seat, and carefully installed it after taking out the other one. The one I did take out looked a little damaged, found a small rip in the corner....put everything back together, and I'm still having trouble with it leaking out the intake when I prime it....And also having a really hard time starting it now. I think it's flooding.... I'm wondering if I don't have the float set properly? Or have I missed something? Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

backyard mech. said:


> Well today I went and got another fuel inlet seat, and carefully installed it after taking out the other one. The one I did take out looked a little damaged, found a small rip in the corner....put everything back together, and I'm still having trouble with it leaking out the intake when I prime it....And also having a really hard time starting it now. I think it's flooding.... I'm wondering if I don't have the float set properly? Or have I missed something? Any help or advice would be appreciated.


That definitely sounds as though that you have an understanding of what is happening. I will say, that in my years , I have not experienced a float being off by a whole lot. Which would describe the scenario that you have described. 

Unless, this complication has been caused by stuck choke.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Fuel leaking out of the choke intake while priming is 100% normal. Nothing is broken.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

After you have run it and shut it off and it sits there for a few minutes does gas drip out the intake?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Fuel leaking out of the choke intake while priming is 100% normal. Nothing is broken.


+1 with that.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

I see what you mean, seems like you just have to watch how much you push the primer bulb. I'm getting the feel of this engine, did some more adjust tonight and had it running the smothest yet. What a relief, I was really starting to get discouraged....


----------

